# Bob Sikes Bridge 25 Jun 20



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fished the north side from about 4pm-8pm. The Spanish were around. I wouldn't say they were on fire, but they were steady. A lot of short strikes on artificials. Small bait fish of any kind in any presentation seemed to be the ticket. I seen folks in the deeper water catch Reds, Black drum and even a huge ray.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Any LY around the bridge?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes. Small LY near the base of bridge.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Time for a new skiff!!!!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ha!! I sold it in preparation for a move across country. Sure enough, that opportunity came. Now it has been temporarily derailed from all the craziness right now. But ya, it’s on my mind lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where are you moving to?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Heading to a new duty station in NE. Just outside of Omaha. Sad about not having SW fishing. But excited to get back FW fishing and quality hunting.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

pack your winter clothes. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh ya, that will be quite a stark difference lol
Thank you!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I remember my first duty station was North Dakota, what a shocker I had never seen snow before. Then when I got there they were like here is your below 0 gear.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh lord, ND will do that to you. I’m from MN, but have been in the south for 13 years. So my cold tolerance is gone.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Simonj31 said:


> Oh lord, ND will do that to you. I’m from MN, but have been in the south for 13 years. So my cold tolerance is gone.


I swear, after tech when everyone got their orders all the people from the north went south and all the southerners went north. My but from Alaska that what white as a ghost got Eglin, I just laughed.


----------

